# Tecumseh dies when hot



## Monkeydog (May 21, 2005)

I have a Tecumseh 4HP mower that starts and runs great for 15 min or so and then sputters and dies. If I restart it, it runs erratically for a few minutes and then dies again. This problem proceeds to get worse every subsequent start until it runs for a second and dies. If I leave the mower for a couple of hours it starts up and runs fine for another 15 min! I have checked the fuel cap to make sure this is not a tank vacuum problem.

Anyone Please HELP!
THX


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

It sounds like you may have one of two problems....either you are getting vapor lock in one of the fuel lines, or you have a bad ignition coil. The first thing you should do is trace your fuel line and make sure it is not too close to the engine block or muffler. If it is, try re-routing the line to a location where it won't get hot. If this doesn't fix your problem, you probably have a bad coil. In this case, you will need to replace the coil with a new one.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i had that problem with a briggs, and it turned out to be the carb
cleaned that out and it an great until it leaked all its oil out and locked up


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i'd check for vapor lock first, coil second, though it sounds more like the coil is failing under heat.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Tec is nutorious for many probs the one that your explaning sounds like a hole in the bowl. if its flooded after it stops 99% thats theres a pin whole in the bowl. i have hade 4 tecs all with holes in the bowl new or old. maby there sabotaging them... in the plant  i wiill get to the bottm of this!


----------

